# Does anyone have a G1642 lathe?



## KBeitz (May 23, 2018)

I've had mine since new and i still love it...


----------



## KBeitz (Jan 19, 2019)

Wow.... Guess I'm the only one....


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 3, 2019)

Seems they sell a million of everything they have, yet you n I are solo on our choices around here. Show it off. Any frustrations or improvements along the way?


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 3, 2019)

Didn't know such animal existed.


----------



## KBeitz (Feb 3, 2019)

The motor was the only problem I've ever had so I changed it out. It  wasn't an easy job.
Taiwan motors are wired so different. I also added a second lock leaver to the tail stock
to help keep it locked down and I added a 120-220 volt rec. to the front for thing like 
grinders. I put on a 3 Axis Digital Readout and a tool tray. It has really been a good tool.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 3, 2019)

Well G1642 is now a collet. Do tell about your motor, please. Was it 120 or 240 to start? We're you able to keep the same RPM?


----------



## KBeitz (Feb 3, 2019)

The motor was 220v ... It was the capacitors that kept blowing out. I just changed over to
a USA made motor. The wiring problem was all USA made motors needs 4 wires for FWD/REV
and the one that came with my lathe had only 3 wires. The only way was to keep one of the wires 
hot all the time with the new motor. This should not be a problem unless something would get a short. 
So I'm not going to show how I did this because it would not pass code but it works for me.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 4, 2019)

At least your switches held up. I'm in the midst of upgrading my Grizzly to better switches. Japanese 120V motor from 2015 is 4 wire though. Go figure.


----------

